# Helo with Doggle frame colour



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I am going to order Link a pair of Doggles in hopes to help protect his pannus eyes from the UV sunlight. I suck at picking colours. I need a smoke lens and heres the frame colour options. Let me know what you think

1. Black

2- Camo

3. Chrome

4. Red and silver with a skull


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

There is no poll.

I would get black


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would try a pair of something similar on him - unless he's outside a tremendous amount of time...they may not be worth the money, and he may not want to wear them. You may also want to post in Trading Post to see if anyone has a pair that they no longer use.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> There is no poll.
> 
> I would get black


I know, I think I screwed it up somehow...



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would try a pair of something similar on him - unless he's outside a tremendous amount of time...they may not be worth the money, and he may not want to wear them. You may also want to post in Trading Post to see if anyone has a pair that they no longer use.



What is something similar? They are only costing me $15. So I thought they were worth a shot. I dont think he will have any issues wearing them, hes worn sunglasses before (that werent his). 

Good idea on the trading post, I can try that to before I order these


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If it was me I'd get the skull ones, I think they're cute. Otherwise I'd go with the black.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Chance had the chrome ones, Eevee has a pair now too.  (Also chrome)

I really like the Doggles. I can't find a pair to fit Zoey in the stores though, I really would like some for her especially with her age and having some sight problems. I think they're WELL worth the money. It may take a little training depending on the dog but mine have done pretty well with them. Eevee doesn't wear hers much but Chance wore his a LOT. His were more for keeping dirt, bugs, ect out of his eyes when we were riding with the top down in the car or playing fetch where there was a lot of dry dirt being kicked up or at the beach so he didn't get sand in his eyes.

For color, I'd go with black or chrome.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah Petsmart only carries Pink or Chrome....I think you know I will pick the Chrome  I was going to order online but its going to cost a bit more to do that then spend the $30 at pet smart


----------

